

Y Combinator Startup Class – Live with Sam Altman - Red_Tarsius
https://courses.platzi.com/classes/startup-class/live/

======
BryanB55
Is the audio in this driving anyone else crazy? The guy with the accent is so
loud compared to Sam I had to stop listening.

------
tomtai
Off-topic: I always hate sites that limit my sign up options to Facebook or
Twitter...

~~~
TaylorAlexander
I agree. I am a total facebook user but I am beginning to take a second
thought to the idea of giving my whole friend list to random companies (which
is what the sign up page offered).

I decided not to sign up because I just don't want to give that information
out to every company that asks - especially when that company doesn't even
respect me enough to offer e-mail sign up.

It's like - yeah, if you want to verify my identity through facebook's API,
great. It's fast and you trust facebook. If I choose to save time and do that
instead of email sign up and it is my decision, that's great. But why do you
need access to my friend's list? And not giving me the option of using my
email means you aren't really looking to protect me as a user... which means I
definitely am not giving you access to my friend's list.

I use facebook every day, but that doesn't mean I want to leak my complete
friend list to every site on the web.

~~~
friendstock
In the new version (2.0) of the Facebook API, Facebook no longer gives the
friend list to developers.

~~~
trillcode
On the app permission page: "Mejorando.la will receive the following info:
your public profile, friend list and email address."

I thought the new api always had friend's list as a an option.

------
AndrewKemendo
What is the difference between this and the How to start a startup series?

~~~
cvander
The Startup Class has amazing contents. Sam wanted to share new ideas from a
recent post using our live streaming platform.

